# Does this disgusting non stop taste in my mouth ever go away?



## CooCooCaChoo

I have this awful taste in my mouth, kind of a sour taste..... I've had it since about 6 weeks and its relentless. No matter what I eat or drink or how often I brush, its there. It makes me sick to my stomach. I know its a common symptom, but does it ever go away? 2nd tri ladies, please tell me it stops eventually. It kills my appetite and makes nothing sound good in my mind. It's so yucky!


----------



## Pocketrocket

I'm 24 weeks and I have in constantly, helps eating fresh fruit but then it is soon back again. I think just another not so wonderful side effect of pregnancy!


----------



## zombiedaisy

Ive had the same sour taste since about 5-6 weeks. Its awful. ive tried to explain it to other people and they just dont see to get it. No matter what I eat, its there. Its made it to the point even some of my favorite foods now taste awful! Im sure hoping to goes away soon.


----------



## chineyjn

I'm 20+3 and have never managed to get rid of it since about 8 weeks. Not exactly what you want to hear!


----------



## palacemommy

I've found that listerine mouth wash helps a lot. Definitely neutralizes the taste and makes my mouth taste minty instead


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

Thanks ladies. Sorry you share my misery but glad its not just me with this yuck mouth!


----------



## kbf48

i still have it and im nearly in my third trimester :(


----------



## destynibaby

mine ended around 12 weeks. it was so nasty and disgusting.
nothing helped to be honest.
it was just one of those symptoms that went away with time.
hope it gets better for you.


----------



## kittiyara

I had it too!! Not metallic - just bad taste. I'm so sorry hun. Sometimes I wished I had other symptoms instead - even morming sickness just to get a break from it. Mine lasted until about 14 weeks. Hang in there. I kept hard candies in my purse, desk, and car to pop in my mouth from time to time when it got really bad. Hope that helps


----------



## mizzywizzy

ive had this exact sour disgusting taste in my mouth, it would always flare up after I ate but thankfully it has started to fade and I'm 16 weeks. I have read somewhere that gargling with warm water and salt or baking soda and water really helps


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

At first I thought it was from all the fruit I've been eating, its kind of that taste. But nope, its so gross. Thanks ladies for the replies. :flower:


----------



## Livsmom

Wow! I thought I was crazy! I almost describe it as bitter and for me, it gets way worse when I eat sweets! 17 weeks and still here.


----------



## Hoping4boy

Sounds horrible

Have u tried chewing gum


----------



## kbf48

Hoping4boy said:


> Sounds horrible
> 
> Have u tried chewing gum

chewing gum only works when you're chewing it! you'd have to chew it constantly!


----------



## sjbenefield

Hate to break it to ya but i think this is one of those symptoms that just lingers im 26 weeks tomorrow and ive had it bad no matter what i eat or drink water helps for a moment but then its hello again yucky taste :coffee:............... What to do what to do :shrug:


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

sjbenefield said:


> Hate to break it to ya but i think this is one of those symptoms that just lingers im 26 weeks tomorrow and ive had it bad no matter what i eat or drink water helps for a moment but then its hello again yucky taste :coffee:............... What to do what to do :shrug:

No! Lol. This is NOT what I want to hear. YUCK


----------



## baby112413

I have a weird taste I'm drinking sprite and it don't taste metallic but the after taste is awful 14 weeks and it is annoying


----------



## leiapaulsen

It thought I was crazy lol. I'm 24 weeks and it just flared up and no matter how many times I brush floss and rinse with scope mouthwash it comes back with a vengeance and makes my food taste weird too


----------



## jojo_b

I still have it. I think it's to do with reflux - sometimes it gets so gross I take Zantac, which does seem to help. It's horrid though :(


----------



## amyjain

Ive found a new mouthwash called cb12, its really expensive however it is specially made for bad breath and neutralises the acids and stuff in your mouth. This is the only thing that even puts a dent in the taste in my mouth. It only works for a few hours at a time but it does work and those hours are heaven.

My taste is so bad it makes me vomit and this was a very welcomed find :happydance:


----------



## Sweety21

I am in same boat. I won't say it is sour for me, it is just weird yucky feeling accompanied with whitish thing on my tongue. I try to brush 3-4times day and clean my tongue every now and then, but it just don' t go. Wish someone tell me a solution to this :(


----------



## bekkie

It does - though I really can't remember now when it did... probably close to 20 weeks... Around the same time my hyper sense of smell went away. I constantly had mints and lemon water because as soon as I stopped eating, it came back.


----------



## Amsan

Mine is a bitter taste... It'll flare up if I drink anything I tried to get by with in first tri (water made me vom, 7up made me vom, sprite made me vom.. I can't drink Crush soda anymore because of it). I also get it at random times too. Definitely is disgusting!


----------



## Perplexed

Had this also, could never explain what it was other than that it's a weird plastic-y taste. Nothing made it better... it got worse when I drank water, I could not drink water between weeks 6 to 10. It just went away on its own then.. dunno what advice to offer. All I can say is I hope it gets better for you. :hugs:


----------



## Oasis717

I still have mine:( been there since 6 weeks, it makes me feel sick it's so horrible and sour, and now I have heartburn and indigestion too......yay:) xxx


----------

